# Rescuers fly Cape Breton boy to hospital



## mariomike (7 Dec 2009)

In our thoughts and prayers.

"A seven-year-old autistic boy who disappeared from his Cape Breton home two days ago was found alive, unconscious, suffering from hypothermia and huddled in an area of thick brush and snow on Monday.":
http://www.cbc.ca/canada/nova-scotia/story/2009/12/07/ns-delorey-monday.html


----------

